# Falconry



## gotitwithmybow (Jan 31, 2008)

My 11yo son has taken a sudden interest in the ancient sport of falconry.  He is researching all he can about it.  I know it is a very small fraternal group that is dedicated to this sport.  I know it must take much commitment.  Anyone on here do this or know anything about it?  Thanks


----------



## Meason (Jan 31, 2008)

*yes*

my uncle is a falconer.  AWESOME sport.  I can hook you up with him and I'm sure he can point you in the right direction.  678-859-3913...
Mike


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 31, 2008)

theres a guy on here that does it... cant think of his handle for the life of me right now...
edit:
his name is gahawker

just search for him in the members section n send him a PM, im sure he'll tell you all ya need to know


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 31, 2008)

*...*

Our club and a club that borders us hosted a hunt for the Georgia Falconry Association last February and are planning another for late February this year.  Great group of people and some incredible birds...they had 3 with them last year and they were Red-Tailed Hawks...

Here is a link to some of the pics on our webpage...

http://southernhuntingassociates.com/images/HawksFebruary2007/index.html


----------



## GAnaturalist (Jan 31, 2008)

There is a georgia falcontry website, search for it, a lot of info there. 

Generally, he needs to find a master falconer, and be apprenticed to him for 2 ? years before applying any further, Its something like that, its been a while for me now, and things may have changed since I was into it. Someone who knows more than I will post here pretty soon, so I better shut up. 

Anyway, here is one of my crazy hawks.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 31, 2008)

Check with this guy
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=170112


----------



## cuda67bnl (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm a falconer. I'd be glad to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Feb 1, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> Our club and a club that borders us hosted a hunt for the Georgia Falconry Association last February and are planning another for late February this year.



I just recieved an invitation to attend the upcoming hunt this month on your club lease. I had other plans for that weekend, but they seem to be falling apart. So, I may just see you there.......


----------



## cuda67bnl (Feb 1, 2008)

Meason said:


> my uncle is a falconer.




Mike, I'm curious who your uncle is? There aren't many falconers in the state (about 136) so I likely know him, or at least know of him.


----------



## mac125 (Feb 1, 2008)

*hawk vs owl*

Had A Guy Come Last Sunday To Hunt Squirrels With A Hawk This Is What He Caught Or Caught It


----------



## GAnaturalist (Feb 1, 2008)

He caught a barred owl, good luck training that. I have had a couple of owls.


----------



## mac125 (Feb 1, 2008)

*hawk vs owl*

No We Let It Go


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 1, 2008)

perty owl though


----------



## Al33 (Feb 2, 2008)

Have never done it not watched anyone do it but that has to be a REALLY cool thing to do.

Very interesting thread!!!


----------



## pfharris1965 (Feb 7, 2008)

*...*



cuda67bnl said:


> I just recieved an invitation to attend the upcoming hunt this month on your club lease. I had other plans for that weekend, but they seem to be falling apart. So, I may just see you there.......


 
I just talked to Smokey tonight and it is on man!    I gave him the GPS coordinates for our camp (he also has directions from the hunt last year) and folks will probably be rolling in Friday evening and the hunt will be on for Saturday and Sunday...y'all feel free to bring your tent and such we have plenty of room to setup...BYO beverages and food and we do have running water and power at the camp if you want to fire up a crockpot or anything of the sort...we can also accommodate any ladies that need private "facilities" but nasty ole men must take to the woods for fear of being razzed pretty good ...

Bring that young 'un of your's down and hopefully we can put her and her bird on some game...we got plenty of hardwood bottoms along creeks as well as a lot of other varied terrain...


----------



## cuda67bnl (Feb 8, 2008)

Smokey sent me directions last night. They were rather confusing, but I can probably find the place. Will there be room for me to pull my camper down there? It sure beats a tent...... 

 I'm not sure what plans my wife and daughter have that weekend, but I may be able to drag them along. I've been dragging them out quite a bit lately, and they're getting a little tired of it, I think.

Smokey gave me directions to 2 places. Phil's place, and Ronnie's place. Which is the right place? Thanks.

Jimmy


----------



## pfharris1965 (Feb 8, 2008)

*...*

PM sent...


----------



## pfharris1965 (Feb 16, 2008)

*...*



cuda67bnl said:


> Smokey sent me directions last night. They were rather confusing, but I can probably find the place. Will there be room for me to pull my camper down there? It sure beats a tent......
> 
> I'm not sure what plans my wife and daughter have that weekend, but I may be able to drag them along. I've been dragging them out quite a bit lately, and they're getting a little tired of it, I think.
> 
> ...


 
Hey man...I am getting pumped for the hunt...y'all are a great bunch of folks...I hope you can make it down...Smokey said there were going to be around 5 birds there...we got members available to split the group up and put y'all on some game...we got hardwood bottoms and creeks and such all through the property...

Let me know if you need any info/directions and such...


----------



## cuda67bnl (Feb 19, 2008)

We'll be bringing 3 or 4 birds with us. So, there may be more birds than you think....... ;-) 
A couple of ours are nursing injuries, but should be okay to hunt by this weekend. You'll get to see some good falconry, I'm sure. Looking forward to meeting you......


----------



## pfharris1965 (Feb 19, 2008)

*...*



cuda67bnl said:


> We'll be bringing 3 or 4 birds with us. So, there may be more birds than you think....... ;-)
> A couple of ours are nursing injuries, but should be okay to hunt by this weekend. You'll get to see some good falconry, I'm sure. Looking forward to meeting you......


 

Alright man! That sounds good...I am looking forward to it. I will be down on Friday night...later in the evening.


----------

